# Control Remoto utilizando tlf celular...



## cfelipe40 (Feb 11, 2008)

Hola buenas tardes estoy haciendo un control remoto con un teléfono celular utilizando un 8870 para la decodificacion de los tonos DTMF y e logrado a través de la salida de este 8870 y un par de transistores abrir o cerrar un rele que puse, el problemita es el siguiente : a) que compuertas ( AND, NAND etc...) debo utilizar para darle algo de seguridad a este montaje porque hasta ahora funciona marcando algunos números del teclado por separado pero me gustaría que funcionara marcando aunque sea 3 dígitos  ejemplo para activar el rele (123) y para desactivarlo (321) ... Aclaro que soy nuevo en este mundo pero me encanta y e llegado hasta este punto leyendo y asesorandome con los pdf de varios de los componentes...Muchas gracias espero su ayuda un abrazo !


----------



## cfelipe40 (Feb 11, 2008)

Imaginen lo multifuncional que podría ser este proyecto ejemplo : podríamos prender el calentador de agua de casa al salir de la oficina cosa de que cuando llegue ya tener agua caliente en la ducha, conectar el rele de este sistema al corta corriente del auto y así poder apagar el mismo en caso de robo con solo una llamada etc...  les parece interesante no !  estoy seguro que si nos unimos en este proyecto podremos terminarlo a la perfección y así hacernos todos la vida mas fácil y mas segura en algunos campos ...Muchas gracias  espero de corazón la colaboración de todos ustedes


----------



## castillo_leo (Feb 12, 2008)

Hola veo interesante tu proyecto, me gustaria sumarme, por ello quiciera consultarte, como estas haciendo la interfas de salida del cell, utilizas un pic?, que cell estas usando para tus practicas? y como haces el conexionado al cell (donde se encuentran las fichas conectoras, o alu bruto soldar sobre placa)?, bueno te agradesco la respuesta, saludos


----------



## cfelipe40 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hola buenas tardes castillo_leo te comento que el paso inicial fue soldar un cable por un extremo al audífono del teléfono celular abriendo el teléfono claro esta y el otro extremo lo conecte al proto ( claro todo esto lo pude haber simplificado comprando el manos libres del tlf ) a un montaje que realice con un amplificador de audio LM380 y la salida de este va al decodificador de tonos DTMF 8870 hasta ahi vamos bien... espero haberme explicado bien ! 

   Por otra parte no utilice ningún pic porque no saber como hacerlo la verdad jajaja recuerda que soy bastante nuevo en este mundo ...a la larga tendré que comprar el manos libres del tlf para activar la opción de auto-contestar esto para que el celular conteste automáticamente la llamada cuando repique...


----------



## victorzenteno (Feb 12, 2008)

yo he trabajado bastante en ese tema y no se exactamente que es lo que necesitas


----------



## cfelipe40 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hola muchas gracias por tu interés victorzenteno lo que necesito es poder diferenciar un numero de otro a ver si me explico hasta ahora si conecto el rele a Q3 del 8870 al marcar el numero 1 el rele se activa ok muy bien pero al marcar cualquier otro numero que tenga en Q3 un 1 lógico también se activa y no deseo que eso suceda, necesito de tu ayuda para lograr activar el rele después de marcar por lo menos 3 dígitos para mayor seguridad ejemplo para activar rele presionar 123 y para desactivar 987  ahora te pregunto se que esto lo puedo lograr, utilizando  cuales compuertas algunos por ahi me han dicho que AND otros que NAND podrás asesorarme con esta duda ...Muchas gracias de antemano por la ayuda que puedas darme a la solución de este problema 


TECLA  	      DATOS
       Q0     Q1     Q2    Q3
1 	0 	0 	0 	1
2 	0 	0 	1 	0
3 	0 	0 	1 	1
4 	0 	1 	0 	0
5 	0 	1 	0 	1
6 	0 	1 	1 	0
7 	0 	1 	1 	1
8 	1 	0 	0 	0
9 	1 	0 	0 	1
0 	1 	0 	1 	0
* 	1 	0 	1 	1
# 	1 	1 	0 	0


----------



## as.espadas (Feb 21, 2008)

pues hola mira esto que estas haciendo lo estas haciendo muy bien aunque a un nivel basico te explico porque todo lo estas haciendo con elementos electronicos y nada de programacion pues mira si quieres que se active con 123 para que conectas todas las Q solamente conecta las necesarias que en mi opinion serian Q0 y Q1 para evitar mas convinaciones despues de esto pon varias And el calculo exacto no lo se  porque tndria que analizar mas a fondo el circuito pero re cuerda que la unica forma de hacer que una compuerta and mande un 1 es que sus 2 entradas tengan un 1 a si que echale cabeza y razonalo ahora que pensando esto puedes pones solo una AND en la combinacion de 11 que es igual a Tres decimal y asi solo lo desactivarias oprimiendo el tres pero perderias seguridad pero bueno es una idea y ademas solo las personas del foro y tu sabriamos lo del 3 bueno espero te sirva de algo mi comentario y por cierto me pongo a tu dispocicion en lo que pueda y conosca para ayudarte en esto alguien por ahi dice que con el celular apagar el carro en caso de robo y esto se puede lograr con un circuito muy facil que se hace con 2 NE555 me parece que en cascada oviamente Hay que combinar ambos proyectos para obtenerlo.


----------



## picmaster (Abr 16, 2008)

Hola cfelipe40 es muy interesante tu proyecto te comento que para hacer esa comparación puedes utilizar el 74ls85 que no es mas que un integrado que te compara dos numeros binarios. en tu caso utilizas dos integrados de estos uno lo pones a comparar con el numero de activación y el otro lo pones a comparar con el numero para desactivar luego estas dos salidas la llevas a un tercer componente que seria un flip-flop una salida para el reestablecer y la otra para el establecer y solucionado ese problemita. espero que te sirva de algo mi ayuda chao y saludos.

Queria preguntarte algo acerca de los tonos dtmf porque estoy trabajando en un proyecto parecido, lo que yo he investigado y no estoy seguro es que los celulares no trabajan con tonos dtmf y quisiera que tu me sacaras de esta gran duda


----------



## ryoga_ECA (Abr 17, 2008)

Hola q tal!

para la duda de PICMASTER, si efectivamente algunos celulares utilizan dtmf, pero cabe aclarar que no son todos, generalmente los menos modernos lo poseen y a veces es de configurar el teclado para q lo utilice, te lo  digo porq yo realice un proyecto similar de controlar ciertos dispositivos utilizando un HT9170B y un piC, claro q para obtener la señal proveniente del celular, y enviarla al decoder 9170, es otro rollo..

espero haberte aclarado la duda


----------



## fran_14 (Abr 18, 2008)

hola amigo me re re intereso esto q estas haciendo...entos pero algo se puede llegar!jee
me gustaria empezar a participar de este foro lo veo muy interesante

te pediria q me envies tu diagrama de como vas¿?
y asi poder ayudarte ya que se me hace tdo mas claro si veo las cosas ante q si las escucho
gracias dede ya
espero tu pornta respuesta
saluds


----------



## ryoga_ECA (Abr 18, 2008)

HOLA otra vez!

Para la duda de cfelipe, para el problema q tienes con lo del relé y Q3.. lo q necesitas es un demux, te aconsejo el 74138, el cual posee 8 salidas(Y0 a Y7), las cuales se activan una sola a la vez, dependiendo del binario (000 a 111) q le ingreses a las entradas de dirección. Asi, si le envias 1 en binario, te activa unicamente la salida Y1, y asi con las demas.

bueno espero haberte ayudado, solo una cosa mas, el 74138 las salidas se activan en bajo, es decir, su estado natural es 1.


----------



## superdj54 (Mar 13, 2009)

SOLUCION:
la mejor solucion es lo que propone "ryoga ECA" tienes que utilizar un demultiplexor de 4 a 16 lineas o de 3 a 8 lineas y asi podras activar un rele a la vez. 
te esplico mejor el demux que ropone ryoga el 74XX138 es invertido puedes utilizar otro que es el 74XX238 que su estado natural es "0" y cambia a "1" estos dos demux deodifican 3 señales y las converte a una sola en total son 8 convinaciones posibles , puedes utilizar 74XX154 que decodifica de 4 señales a una sola en total 16 y si quieres crear claves de dos o mas digitos deves utilizar mas cosas como lo son un par de flip-flop para mantener los datos y un par de and es todo lo que necesitas.
espero te haya servido de ayuda estamos para colaborarte.


----------



## ervingab (Ago 5, 2009)

yo quiero apagar mi auto con el cel. como le hago, yo he visto en youtube que tecleando en el cel enciende y apaga reles. me gustaria hacer algo asi para apagar el auto pormedio del negativo de la bobina con un rele


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 5, 2009)

Busca en el foro de microcontroladores el tema de como usar un celular con PIC ....


----------



## luis dominguez (Sep 2, 2009)

hola amigo aqui te pongo un diagrama que es para decodificar tonos,que conectas directamente a los articulares del celular,este circuito trabaja con 5 vts,e probado con el motorola w230,motorola c115,motorola c139,nokia 1208


----------



## flechas (Mar 10, 2012)

le agradezco luis dominguez por su colaboracion me funciono eran resistencias muy grandes cualquier cosa me avisa



cfelipe40 usted por casualidad no me puede facilitar el diagrama es que mi circuito es similar pero unicamente me entrega salida en el pin 15 las demas no


----------



## lazmartz (Mar 11, 2012)

como hacen para obtener la señal del telefono ? a traves del cable del manos libres ? podrian colgar el diagrama ?


----------



## dinoelectro (Abr 7, 2012)

lazmartz dijo:


> como hacen para obtener la señal del telefono ? a traves del cable del manos libres ? podrian colgar el diagrama ?




si lees los tres ultimos comentarios encontraras la respuesta!!


----------

